# Potato Salad anyone?



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Potato Salad anyone?

My question is how do you make yours?

Chunky, or smooth mashed?

My Grandmother made hers with well mashed potatoes, I have been served it with chunks (small and large). 

I prefer the mashed variety made by me as a copy of my Grandmothers.

But the chunky is usually sufficient. 

There seems to be many varieties served at the many get togethers of groups that I have attended. 

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Chunky definitely, small chunks preferably.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Prefer smooth and i think it's easy when she mixes all that stuff in the kitchen aid . And to purty up she sprinkles the top with Paprika .


----------



## ScottPabon (7 mo ago)

I cook potatoes too long, and I have a mushed salad


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Warm German Potato Salad with Bacon

I Boiled the potatoes in their skins.
After they cooled down, peeled & sliced
Sprinkle with salt/pepper, garlic powder,
Paprika, and Dill…then add finely chopped celery
and red onion.
The dressing is 4 Tablespoons of Olive oil,
1 Tablespoon apple cider vinegar, 1 teaspoon of sugar,
1 teaspoon of dry hot Chinese mustard and 1 teaspoon
of bacon fat..add pieces of cooked chopped bacon
and toss.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Italian Potato Salad
6 small Boiled cut potatoes 
2 small tomatoes chopped 
Chopped red onion
Chopped scallions
Chopped Italian Parsley
couple Tablespoons real bacon bits ( optional)
Garlic salt
White pepper
Italian seasoning
Dressed with olive oil & vinegar.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I have found simplicity is the key to good homemade southern style potato salad. Adding a bunch of ingredients IMO is not the way to go.
I peel (I don't peel red skinned potato's) cut up into chunks and simmer for about 10-15 minutes or until soft. Boiling chunks does not take long. Start checking with a knife at 10 minutes.
Drain potato's in the same pot you cooked them in and allow to sit for a few minutes after draining uncovered. This will allow the water to evaporate. No water will remain. Some will put the drained potato's back on the stove for a minute or so, but I find this unnecessary. 
While warm I add chopped celery, onion and sometimes chopped hard cooked eggs. I prefer no eggs.
Add mayo and yellow mustard (go very easy on the mustard. I just squirt a little in. Just a little) to your desired result, **salt and pepper*. Combine all ingredients and mashing or cutting through the potato chucks as desired. You can achieve any texture you want at this stage.
One good addition is fresh dill weed. I usually add some flat leaf parsley chopped up.

As you can see I have not measured one thing. There is no reason to measure. Just add what feels right for how much potato you have. A little more or a little less is fine. Potato salad is very forgiving. But I have found to much mustard is not what you want. So just a squirt. You can add more if you want after tasting. Tasting for salt is important!
Allow mixture to cool uncovered and mixing every so often. If you cover the warm potato salad it will sweat and put condensate back into the mixture.
Once cool mix up again and cover. Put into the fridge or serve immediately. My wife likes it semi warm where I prefer cold potato salad.
This is one of the easiest things to make. Keeping ingredients to a minimum is my key. It always come out good and is consistent. Unlike most of my cooking.

***Salt and pepper are a key ingredient as is with most dishes. Always taste to be certain you have enough. Adding to little or not using salt at all results in sub par results.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

That's pretty much what I do. Mayo, easy on mustard, onion maybe red onion if I have it, celery, bell pepper maybe. Nothing measured. Couple hard boiled eggs sneak in on top and paprika for pretty.


----------



## ScottPabon (7 mo ago)

wooleybooger said:


> That's pretty much what I do. Mayo, easy on mustard, onion maybe red onion if I have it, celery, bell pepper maybe. Nothing measured. Couple hard boiled eggs sneak in on top and paprika for pretty.


Yep, the same does my sister; she doesn't complicate her life


----------



## ScottPabon (7 mo ago)

Two Knots said:


> Italian Potato Salad
> 6 small Boiled cut potatoes
> 2 small tomatoes chopped
> Chopped red onion
> ...


Mb my question sounds ridiculous, but will it be a big difference in the resulted salad, if I don't have Italian Parsley?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The wide leaf Italian parsley is full of flavor…the small curly leaf parsley has no flavor, it’s
only good to use for garnish.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

@ Ed Probably a choice of what we grew up with, I don't care for the mashed route. It is chunky all the way for me. Very similar to several above only with real Mayo and a bit of relish.

@ Scott and to watch TK grimace  You can make an ediable dish using canned potatoes that you dry off before mixing in the rest of the stuff.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Colbyt said:


> @ Ed Probably a choice of what we grew up with, I don't care for the mashed route. It is chunky all the way for me. Very similar to several above only with real Mayo and a bit of relish.
> 
> @ Scott and to watch TK grimace  *You can make an ediable dish using canned potatoes that you dry off before mixing* *in the rest of the stuff.*


I do this with my home canned potatoes. The canning process takes care of cooking them.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Potato Salad anyone?
> 
> My question is how do you make yours?
> 
> ...


Another thing I love.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Another thing I love.


 But is it Chunky, or well mashed?

About 30 years ago, my B I L, then just a wannabe, had never had Mashed potato salad, until my sister introduced him to it, but now he only wants my way, MASHED.

ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> You can make an ediable dish using canned potatoes that you dry off before mixing in the rest of the stuff.
> [
> 
> A funny story about canned potatoes . When our oldest was at his friends house for dinner at a young age , early teens possibly , he came home telling his mother about canned potatoes . She bout cracked up . If we had only eaten 1 potato from the garden that would be more than we've eaten canned . i'd never heard of that either but possibly the Irish have .


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Somehow to me the flavor is just not right.

You can also buy individual spuds from a display shelf.

ED


----------

